# Sketch Thread of Trevor (BIG DL)



## Trevor

Thought you guys might be interested in seeing what I do. This will also occupy me for most of the time I spend waiting for my new XT. lol.


----------



## nitefly

Amazing work!! What's an XT?


----------



## Trevor

Canon Digital Rebel XT (350D) Camera


----------



## nitefly

Heh, thought so. I was hoping you meant a Line 6 PODxt though, a guitar FX unit. Oh well. Awesome drawings never the less.


----------



## The Mad Jester

Dooooood. 

You have a great eye for bodies and proportions, and I like how they have meat and substance to them. Great loose, free drawings: the designs of the creatures are both appealing and comical with the various fun captions that are spotted at random. Sweet!


----------



## woodsac

Great stuff Trevor!
I really like the 'pig on a stick' and the boy with the balloon. Lots of great detail in everything :thumbup:


----------



## FuryofNature

Very cool stuff....I like your style.

_KA


----------



## thebeginning

^yeah me too.  love the sketches man.






hah i like that one


----------



## duncanp

great stuff!


----------



## ElectricHarmony

Amazing sketches! :mrgreen:  You rule :hail:


----------

